# Finished Outlander...question for those who have read the entire series



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

So, much to my surprise, I got really into Outlander and finished it before I knew it.  I was SO excited to start the next one....and I've got to say I'm a bit dissapointed.  Granted, I'm only a few chapters into it, but I was hoping it would start where it left off - not 20 years later, and NOT where she is!!  
Question - does it get better, please tell me it does?!  I already bought the whole series because I loved it so much!  I know everyone always says how much they love the whole series, so I'm hoping!!


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

KEEP READING!!  You need all this info for the later books, and don't worry, it does pick up where she left off at the end of outlander, I think at the start of part 2.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lots of twists and turns and surprises.  Keep reading.  All will come clear in time.


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, and another hint, since you plan on reading them all back to back - if you find a spot you want to remember, bookmark it or highlite it now; it'll be alot easier now than trying to remember which part of what book you think it was in....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep Reading!! That's all I gotta say...

I was really disconcerted the first time I read Dragonfly in Amber..I was like, WHAT?!?!? I missed something!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bosslady said:


> Oh, and another hint, since you plan on reading them all back to back - if you find a spot you want to remember, bookmark it or highlite it now; it'll be alot easier now than trying to remember which part of what book you think it was in....


Good tip. There are parts in DiA and Voyager in particular I'll be marking.

Did you notice the date discrepancy between Outlander and Dragonly? I thought they would have corrected it in the Kindle version, but they didn't bother. Please don't read the spoiler if you haven't finished Dragonfly.



Spoiler



Geillie tells Dougal to tell Claire "one nine six seven" as the year she came through the stones. Yet DiA starts in 1968.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes it will get better, but you will need to take a break occasionally - it can get overwhelming and when you do finish you feel like something has left your life - and then to WAIT AND WAIT AND WAIT for the next book


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju said:


> Yes it will get better, but you will need to take a break occasionally - it can get overwhelming and when you do finish you feel like something has left your life - and then to WAIT AND WAIT AND WAIT for the next book


take a break? nahh... read 'em all back to back in 19 days like I did - then keep re-reading all the good parts and try to connect the dots between them all like I'm doing now... then, eventually, resume your normal life like I have not yet done...


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Keep reading. It will all make sense as you read. I got started with Outlander and couldn't stop until I finished the last page of the last book. I have already finished Outlander for the KindleKlub.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju said:


> Yes it will get better, but you will need to take a break occasionally - it can get overwhelming and when you do finish you feel like something has left your life - and then to WAIT AND WAIT AND WAIT for the next book


I even had to take breaks during Outlander the first time I read it. I don't think I've ever had a book pull at my emotions as much as this one.


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm really glad to hear that it will all make sense eventually.. I started DiA and was like huhuhuhuh?  she's where? when?  NOOOOO!!  I'm having a harder time reading this 2nd book than I did Outlander.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

bosslady said:


> take a break? nahh... read 'em all back to back in 19 days like I did - then keep re-reading all the good parts and try to connect the dots between them all like I'm doing now... then, eventually, resume your normal life like I have not yet done...


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> then, eventually, resume your *normal life * like I have not yet done


Do those words have any real context here? Are you implying that 18th century Scotland is not real life? If it isn't, then I'm


Spoiler



screwed


.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, great to know, thanks to you all!!  I'll stick it out, I was just really confused!  Especially with the kindle books, you don't have a back cover to read so I had NO clue what was going on!  

And Robin....you crack me up   !!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also had a hard time getting into DiA but stay with it because it does get better.  I'm taking a break before I read Voyager.  I also took a break after reading the second book in the Twilight series.    Reading a series straight through just doesn't work for me.  It just gets to be too much. I'll wait a month or two and then start up again.


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Good tip. There are parts in DiA and Voyager in particular I'll be marking.
> 
> Did you notice the date discrepancy between Outlander and Dragonly? I thought they would have corrected it in the Kindle version, but they didn't bother. Please don't read the spoiler if you haven't finished Dragonfly.
> 
> ...


It's been awhile since I read Dragonfly but here might be an explanation for the issue from Diana's website.

Why is there a date discrepancy between Outlander and Cross Stitch with regard to the birth of Geillis Duncan?

The discrepancy in dates is a mistake--it's a copy-editing error caused by differences between the British edition of the books (which begin in 1946) and the American ones (which begin in 1945). The reason being that the American book was already in galleys when we sold Outlander in the UK.

The difference occurred after Reay Tannahill, a Scot who kindly proofread Cross Stitch before it was published in the UK, said that 1946 would have been a more accurate representation of conditions as I described them in Scotland. So I changed the date- -but the Americans wouldn't let me change it for Outlander, saying that this would involve re-working all the dates, which would mean re-copy-editing the whole thing, and they didn't want to do that.


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, boy does it get better! Whew! Like the others said, I have never been so caught up emotionally in a book and felt like I had so much invested in the characters...and not just the time it took to read the books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristus412 said:


> It's been awhile since I read Dragonfly but here might be an explanation for the issue from Diana's website.
> 
> Why is there a date discrepancy between Outlander and Cross Stitch with regard to the birth of Geillis Duncan?
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kristus. Yes, I was aware of that. However, it would be much easier to edit an e-book than it would a print book. They wouldn't have to make many changes at that. It should have been done. It can be confusing for those who don't know what happened.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bumping this up. It seems more people are finishing the book.


Questions? Comments? Favorite Jamie-isms?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> bumping this up. It seems more people are finishing the book.
> 
> Questions? Comments? Favorite Jamie-isms?


There are spoilers in here for the whole series, not just Outlander. I think discussion of Outlander by itself should stay in the Klub, for those who haven't read all six books.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oops, I think I bumped the wrong thread.


----------

